# Problème avec Safari Malware ? Pub ?



## oceanfromparis (17 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai des Pop Up de pub qui s'applique sur des mots clefs dans Safari.
Malgré plusieurs recherches sur le net je n'arrive pas à m'en débarrasser.

Help,

Merci d'avance.

Ci-dessous, 2 copies d'écran safari.


----------



## sofizabel (17 Juin 2014)

bonjour
personnellement j'ai résolu ce problème avec Firefox et Adblock.
à télécharger sur le site Mozilla.


----------



## osnola (17 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
est-ce toujours des pubs MacKeeper qui apparaissent ? Si oui, tu devrais regarder si il est ou non installé ( ie. si il se trouve dans /Applications ) et si tu ne l'utilises pas le désinstaller  ( en regardant peut-être du côté de http://help.mackeeper.zeobit.com/Manual/GettingStarted/UninstallingMacKeeper.html )


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2014)

c'est un adware
multi traité

restera à voir quel type ( uniquement un navigateur sur une session , tous navigateurs , toutes sessions)
puis effectuer le nettoyage approprié

ca semblerait etre le type " liens verts"
qui a plusieurs variantes

quelques sujets parmi d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/malware-os-10-6-8-liens-verts-pages-web-1243560.html

ou celui là avec aussi renvois sur autres sujets
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-surligne-vert-1243348.html


----------



## marion_cts (2 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec des fenêtres mackeeper.zeobit.com... qui s'ouvrent sans arrêt.
Est-ce que vous avez résolu le problème ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2014)

marion_cts a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème avec des fenêtres mackeeper.zeobit.com... qui s'ouvrent sans arrêt.
> Est-ce que vous avez résolu le problème ?
> ...



Tu es sûr d'avoir lu les réponses dans ce message et d'avoir cliqué sur les liens ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

ca a été   a souvent  résolu par, selon le cas
outil anti pub 
ou
réglage anti pop up si ce ne sont que des pop up
ou
les nettoyages es adware si c'est un adware
ou
combinaison


----------

